# Trolling Motor



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I am just getting into this flat bottom aluminum boat and I need to know how the thrust number equate to knots or mph. I have looked at Minn Kota and Evenrude. The battery operated motors go from $119-$1,119. I understand some of the options that drive the price up but I don't want a motor that can't even get me around the bay. Plus the Commander at my house says how much I can spend and well she is not understanding this boat thing to well right now. Haha! I am tired of fishing from the bank but I don't know what exactly this type of motor can be used for. If you could give me some insight I would greatly appriciate it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Get a gas operated outboard. If you go strictly with a battery operated unit someone will be out to save you from paddling all the way back in. Most of us use the battery units to get us "quietly" into back bays or over very spooky fish. A fully charged battery won't last more than a couple of hours of continuous motoring.

Think of the safety issue more so than just getting off shore and fishing. Let's say you are a mile from the shore at Willard Bay. Suddenly the wind begins to blow. Waves 1 to 2 ft. high start pounding on your bow. What are you going to do now? So, get a motor that first of all does not exceed your boats capacity and secondly can get you off the water BEFORE those whitecaps become dangerous for you and your boat load.

Electric motors are fine for small lakes like Mirror or even Causey, but not as a sole source power unit on Willard or Bear Lake to name just two.

You can use this argument in your favor with the loved one. But then, is your life insurance paid up? She might insist you get a 30 lb. thrust Minn Koda and a Checker battery.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

That was what I kinda thought but wasn't sure. The funny thing is the outboards are 3x's as much as the boat. My life insurance is paid because I am still in the National Guard, so my wife my opt for the ores only method.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us safer by being a soldier!

Ya I know the outboards are 3X more than the boat, but it just adds proof in what they say about a boat....A boat is a hole in the water that you pour money into.

Just think how buff you will stay rowing yourself around Willard.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I am actually looking around for a used one right now per your guidance. Now I just have to figure out how to get the boat home (bigger than the bed of my truck). I do have some time to find the right motor because the boat need a lot of fixen up and still have to register.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

There is a bunch of broken down boats and trailers etc on Hwy 89 in Harrisville (just North of Ogden), they advertise parts etc. Maybe you could pick up a trailer there. 

As for a good used outboard, ask the guys on this forum. Maybe one of them has something they would be willing to part with. Maybe one even has an old boat trailer.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

When looking around for a trailer, don't be afraid of one that may need a little work. I'm not talking about paint and such, but if it needs new bearings for the hubs, and new tires, you can usually get that stuff taken care of for pretty cheap. Less than $200 should get you both items done at a shop, with some left over, and if you don't mind learning a new trick or two, bearings really aren't too hard to do yourself. If it's a small enough boat, you ought to be able to take care of everything on your own (on the trailer), except for new tires, and those can be had for less than $100. 

If you know your way around a wrench, an old motor that you can pick up for $100 or less may be a good summer project, and may just need a good clean-up and some TLC to get it running again. I would definitely second the gas motor too. And before you go out too far, make sure that thing runs like a champ. You can always add the electric motor later as a back-up as well.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's Cabelas Trolling Motor Buyer's Guide. Good read.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/conte ... guide.html

I agree with what others have posted a gas motor is the way to go unless you plan on fish'n very, very small bodies of waters.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, I think that one article answered about all of my Trolling Motor questions. As I am rebuilding this boat I am starting to discover that even in a brand new condition a large body of water would not be a good thing.


----------

